# Merlin's visit to the behaviorist vet



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Good Luck


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wishing you and Merlin a successful appointment. How great that it could be moved up, although I know traffic is a bummer. Can't wait to hear the behaviorist's advice.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Very good news, I can't wait to see what insight they can add!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm excited for you and Merlin! I hope you find some answers!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Maybe you can show the PF videos to her. Report when you can and all the best with the appointment.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is great that you got that cancellation. Don't fret about the traffic, rather look at it as time to think about what the vet's recommendations are.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Can't wait to hear the results of the appointment!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i would be very surprised if she doesn't tell you how far you have brought him along once she has heard the whole story. all best wishes for further positive developments.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The appointment went well. There was Dr Demontigny and a behavioral tech. We were in a small room where thera was a mat on the floor for Merlin, water and treats in some sort of toy to make them work for their food. Of course Merlin didn't touch anything. I left him on the floor so they could watch him and sat on a chair in front of Dr Demontigny. She asked me tons fo questions for about 1 hour. I also showed her the two videos I had taken this morning. Merlin paced left and right the whole time, between eating the liver treats the tech was giving him. This is a new step, he had never taken treats outside the house before yesterday, at the vet's also.

Dr Demontigny was impressed with what I have accomplished so far (good guess patk ;-) ). She told me I might not see it (and I don't) but Merlin really has come a long way. She says he has generalized anxiety. It's funny because she started by asking me if his coat was always like that, she thought it look " grichou " which means dry in french slang. I told her I had ruined his coat with my grooming and that he looked worse than usual... And that his coat was soft, and I made her touch him... Hey, he has a mental disorder, not a hair problem, lol!

She wants me to up his meds and go back to twice a day instead of one and I agreed. We will from from there until we find the right dosage. She says the objective is to get him to a point where he can actually relax, instead of being alert 24/7.

We are going to work on behavior improvements as well. The objective is to make him have a few learned and reinforced actions that will be associated with well-being and relaxation, and that it becomes such a habit that he will naturally do these actions to bring comfort when he feels anxiety (right now his anxiety is on almost 100% of the time).

I will do that by working small sessions of 3-5 minutes every day, as many times as I want. Right now I have to work on him taking the treats, which he wont 70% of the time. I will have to put Tamara away for these 5 minutes, because she will distract him (and eat his treats). She will get a new foraging toy for that purpose.

First thing to teach is : saying his name and having him look at me.

Then, sitting down or laying down on his own. He doesn't have to answer to a cue. I have to treat only when he does it himself. I can give him an order only when I can predict he will sit or lay down.

I will also work on making him be comfortable on a towel that will then be put on top of the carpet, to help him feel comfortable coming in from ou side.

It looks simple but it's not. This will take some time and a lot of work on my part. I hope I can commit to it.

She asked me what my goal was and I gave her two : to have him come from outside easily and quickly, and to have him not fear me in the house and run away from me everytime I move.

With this appointment, I get 2 months telephone and email support, as much as I need. She will also adjust his medication, and maybe even suggest a different med to add to Clomicalm, or even natural products. She also wants me to make a video of him when he's left alone in the house, because we know he pees then and she might want to try a specific approach after seeing how he behaves. I am also expecting a written report of our appointment.

So that's it for now, I will start working on this tomorrow. I tried today but Tamara was in the way... I will get her stufff tomorrow and Fromm kibble to use as treats. He likes it.

Thanks for reading this novel if you had the courage to !


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Well that all sounds pretty positive! It's great to have a real plan to work towards to. Fingers crossed it helps poor Merlin and you!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so impressed with your efforts with Merlin so far, I know you will have no trouble with the specialist's techniques. Wonderful post-appointment support from their practice too.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

it will be good for both of you to have a support system. your vet sounds like a good person and someone whose advice you can feel comfortable relying on.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for the detailed account. I'm glad, too, that the vet sees how much work you have done with little Merlin, and that she gave you some specific exercises to do. 

My hunch is that you may not get immediate traction with them, but that they will "take" at some point when he realises that all is good, and he doesn't need to worry so much anymore. May this process move rapidly and as seamlessly as it can! Courage!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Best of luck to you as you continue to work together to solve his anxiety issues! You have come a long way and you should feel proud. These are very good ideas and I hope that he learns to see these things as good and he becomes the wonderful, fun, goofy little guy we know he can be.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If anyone is interested, the vet recommenced this book written by a group of behaviorist vets. I think there are 70 behaviorist vet across the USA and Canada, most of them being in the states. Dr Demontigny is one of them, there are only 3 in my province.

It's only 12,99$ cad, so not expensive. I bought it myself. I like that there are a lot of pictures of anxious postures in dogs.

https://www.amazon.ca/Decoding-Your-Dog-Explaining-Behaviors/dp/0544334604


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

excellent book. it's resident on my kindle - but not visited as often as it will be down the road. how great that your vet is one of the contributors!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update! I am very glad that you have a positive plan and support structure in place.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, what a positive post! I can hear the determination in you. You got this and so does Merlin! I truly am so hopeful and optimistic that he will do great!


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

I also can't wait to hear what she has to say. Keep us updated.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds as if you had a really good, thorough, positive session, and the continuing support is very valuable. The foundation behaviours sound simple, but I am sure they will take time and effort to establish in such a nervous dog. You can do it - you have proved that already - and now you have professional back up to help see it through.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Your post was very interesting to read Dechi, and I thought it all sounded very positive too. It will definitely be a lot of work and commitment on your part, but having the extra support I think will really help you. Keep in mind there may be some days that you don't fit everything in that you'd like to or think you should, and that's ok.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful account of your visit to Dr. Demontigny, Dechi! Congratulations on getting an appointment and such great news to hear how thorough, caring, and knowledgeable she is. It sounds like you have a great plan and the level of ongoing support is tremendous. Merlin will continue coming along. Remember, it's not a contest. At times I'm sure it will feel you're waiting for Godot, but the incremental progress will be there and one day you'll look back at recent videos and gasp in surprise.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Sorry I'm so late to this...been out of town. Well, well, well...things are looking up I'd say. It sounds like you had a fruitful visit with the behaviorist and now you have some specific things to do. I am also impressed by your progress already and even with a few glitches or speed bumps along the way, (which is natural) I think you'll have some more tools here to work with and will bring little Merlin and you closer and closer to a more relaxed, happy relationship. I certainly hope with all my heart that this is so.

Best wishes and keep us posted.


----------

